# Bad weather on the Algarve.



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

We have had it all today, heavy rain, hail, thunder, lightening and the sun popped out for a few minutes as well.

As I can't go walkabout I'll post a few pics of the Lagos area.


----------



## Rock God Baz (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey Don! Your one of about two that dont seem to be banned!

I recognise Lagos Marina.

Some of the best sailing I ever did was across from Alvor to Lagos on a Hobby Cat 18 (Single handed I might add). Just a wall of force 5-6 wind every afternoon without fail.

Not been back to Portugal for yonks. Weather is awful here and everyone is banned off MHF at the moment except you so enjoy!


----------



## harley45 (Feb 20, 2015)

yes defenatly damp today

still possibly better than at home

barry


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Rock God Baz said:


> Hey Don! Your one of about two that dont seem to be banned!
> 
> I recognise Lagos Marina.
> 
> ...


I'm not because I am a very good boy:smile2:

Persisting down and thundering at the other end of the Algarve as well:frown2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Would like to see photos of this bad weather just to cheer us up.trying to snow down here.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not going out in this! but a few from inside......hopefully


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We were in Lagos in January and went to Lazy Jacks restaurant on the Marina, had the most wonderful fish, ships & mushy peas, Apple crumble and custard and drinks all for the princely sum of 8 or 8.50 euros. Can recommend highly. Unfortunately we were only there for the day or we would have gone in again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's still peeing down and the waves are crashing in near Albufeira.
Lots of wet and bedraggles vans sitting in sandy swamps called campgrounds.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We're just east of Messines and the weather has been pretty dire the last two days.. Hibernated yesterday so decided to go out for a drive today.
Finished up driving north on the N2, could of made a better choice! When we got back to the Camperstop the small river adjacent was quite swollen so we elected to park up on the higher level.
Evidently there is going to be a lot more rain tomorrow which could cause some problems locally.
Last week all I was worried about was if our sunblock was out of date!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Never forget the storm that I experienced in Tavira 3 years ago in the 'police' campsite. Huge amounts of damage! 

Dick


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Our site at Armacao is on a steady slope with no drainage at all. Luckily we all know to dig out channels around our vans. Mine looked like the Colorado river earlier today. God help them further down the site !! I also wound in my awning until Tuesday as some high winds are expected 

DJM


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your weather. Snowing here. Hope that makes you feel a bit better


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

If it’s any consolation it has not been a good year here in Spain either we have had a lot more sun than rain but in all the years we have been coming here it’s usually all sun. 
On a positive not there are a lot more wild flowers out in bloom this year and the desert region of Almeria looks almost green.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pretty miserable here in Spain as well with cool, windy conditions and lots of rain.

After many years trying we've finally persuaded rellies to join us for a short stay: they arrive on Wednesday when, if the forecast is to be believed, it will be colder, wetter windier and less sunny here than in the bit of UK they are coming from !


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Our site at Armacao is on a steady slope with no drainage at all. Luckily we all know to dig out channels around our vans. Mine looked like the Colorado river earlier today. God help them further down the site !! I also wound in my awning until Tuesday as some high winds are expected
> 
> DJM


What site in Armacao are you on?

Weather in Lagos a bit better than yesterday, showers at present with some blue sky.

Don


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Grizzly said:


> Pretty miserable here in Spain as well with cool, windy conditions and lots of rain.
> 
> After many years trying we've finally persuaded rellies to join us for a short stay: they arrive on Wednesday when, if the forecast is to be believed, it will be colder, wetter windier and less sunny here than in the bit of UK they are coming from !


Hi Chris,

Nice to hear from you again. Sorry to hear about the weather in Spain. The sun is shinning here at present.

You should have stayed on the Algarve as the weather has been kind to us so far. The last two days are the worst we had had in four months. The forecast for the next week looks very promising.

Life goes on here at the usual pace, dead slow or stop. Why not come back and pay us a visit?

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Don Madge said:


> What site in Armacao are you on?
> 
> Weather in Lagos a bit better than yesterday, showers at present with some blue sky.
> 
> Don


Hi

We are on Praia Armacao Camping on the roundabout
DJM


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

greygit said:


> If it's any consolation it has not been a good year here in Spain either we have had a lot more sun than rain but in all the years we have been coming here it's usually all sun.
> On a positive not there are a lot more wild flowers out in bloom this year and the desert region of Almeria looks almost green.


The Mimosa and Oxalis are growing in abundance in the Nation Park here above Lagos and the sun is still shinning. If it carries on like this we might get a walk in after lunch.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Life goes on here at the usual pace, dead slow or stop. Why not come back and pay us a visit?
> 
> Safe travelling.
> 
> Don


Thanks Don, it's good to see you back on the forum. A real injection of experience.

If it wasnt for the visiting rellies, who booked a bungalow here ages ago, we would be back up in the western Algarve now. We really enjoyed it up there and will be back next year.

We' ve seen lots of new places in Spain this year as well- favourites stand out like El Rocio and El Puerto de Santa Maria- but, sadly, start the slow trek north in a week's time.

See you next year..

Chris


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Grizzly said:


> See you next year..
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

There's a chance that we might not b here next year.:crying::crying:
We are putting our house on the market and planning to move down to the south coast to be near the family.
We plan to sell our house then stay with our daughter in Rustington while we look for some accommodation in the area. We are hoping to get sold and into a new place by October. if we are we will be back here ASAP if not we might have to face a UK winter for the first time for many years.

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good luck with the house sale Don. I' d put money on you being back next year....!

The rain has set in here at Conil with a vengeance and I am currently working on a device to put the silver screen panel up without going outside. Reckon I could make money on it this winter. Looks like we might have to break out the Marquis golf umbrella, unused since we got this van 3 years ago.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That's the thing I hate about MHoming

Cold wet weather 

Not for me but for the hound

He still need to walk, needs to dry off 

At home although he isn't happy heavy rain means he explores the garden alone 

Artificial lawn means no muddy paws 

Dries off by an open fire 

And sulks 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Know what you mean Sandra.
Rain on and off here in Algarve today. Severe gales all night and for the next day or so.
But it's milder at 14 and 16 when it's not raining.
Been watching all the hundreds of campers parked up on muddy/sandy car parks often with dogs bringing in all the wet sand. Quite entertaining from the car.

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Ive always said muddy dogs and MH's dont mix !!!!

DJM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

MHF from Hell dogs

In a MHome 

Don't mix in sunshine 

Never mind in rain

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Any dog we had would have to cross its legs tonight. It wouldn' t need much increase in wind speed before we become the first airborne motorhome in southern Spain. I wouldn' t be surprised if we were floating by morning if this rain keeps up as well.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Head west again G. It's quite modest now. We even found some brave souls at a boot sale this am.

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Head west again G. It's quite modest now. We even found some brave souls at a boot sale this am.
> 
> Ray.


I wish Ray. I' m afraid we' re heading north next week and home. By all accounts it will be warmer and dryer than here anyway !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep G, our time is up 6th. March and will be heading north via Madrid and Dordogne. I'm sure the garden will welcome us with work. Not an enchanting prospect but our house sitters in their motorhome might be happy to be free again.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well my dog not only loves the rain but will lay down in any old muddy puddle. Being a lab/lurcher she just shrugs off any weather. Despite twelve hours of almost continual rain yesterday I managed to get her in and out fairly dry. So this morning the sun's out... whooppee! Off we go for our morning walk, twice I had to tell at her that it wasn't a good idea to jump into the flooded river. To my amazement she aquiesced! Turned my back for a second to watch some bullfinches and voila! She's standing next to me wet and muddy, how does she do it. I couldn't kick her into the river it's flowing to fast so we had to do 'the walk of shame' through the campsite. First stop at the tap for a hose down. I've learnt to ignore the reproachful stares of dog and campers. 
All good fun


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We used to have a labrador once who set off to swim across Windermere. It took a long time and a lot of shouting before he realised it wasnt' going to work.

He used to travel with us, and two small boys, in a tiny Sprite caravan which was so small we had to all agree if we wanted to turn round. In winter it was heated with an underfloor gas heater my OH fitted. The dratted dog used to lie over the vent until he started to scorch and only then could we move him. The smell was one I have not forgotten.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh yes G.
We used to have a very warm bathroom on a timer when living in Kingston.
Our lab used to know when the heater came on and gravitate to the bathroom. Sometimes he would lay down and close the door. An hour later we would hear whimpering and let him our. He would then flop down totally cooked on the cold fireplace tiles. Not smelly but knackered.

Ray.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

raynipper said:


> It's still peeing down and the waves are crashing in near Albufeira.
> Lots of wet and bedraggles vans sitting in sandy swamps called campgrounds.
> 
> Ray.


Ray, we paid a visit to the Lagos camper park this morning, there were about 80-90 units parked there. Some were parked very close in the marked off areas and the rest were well spaced out around the field There were two fifth wheelers and a couple of ARV's that seemed to be well entrenched along with some other large coachbuilts.

Considering the amount of rain we had over the weekend the area did not look too bad, there was a few flooded areas but a lot less than we expected.

There were quite a few UK tourists about in Lagos today, it must be half term as there were a lot of children.

Don


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not visited that particular site Don but as the area is low lying with many streams around I am surprised.
Alvor and Armaco de Pera sandy airs were just like swamps.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yup, Don, it is Half Term.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

well

it hammered down about 7am this morning in armacao de pera

but weather forcast says should start to get better after today

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> well
> it hammered down about 7am this morning in armacao de pera
> but weather forcast says should start to get better after today barry


Hope all is OK over there but here in Gale the water has gone off just when that storm hit.
So now we wait for the water to be restored.

Ray.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

We had a light shower in Lagos this morning but the sun is shinning now. There's still some cloud about though.


Don


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Look out Don, more showers on the way. But after today all bright sun and Algarve weather again.

Gonna try the Sea Bass and Sardines in Armaco de Pera at Novo Almadrava. Looked good from the outside and now will see from whithin.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well what a surprise.
All you can eat buffet with large selection starters, four main courses including Sea Bass and Sardines plus 3 meats, cheese and biscuits, deserts, wine and beers as well as coffes for €10 a head. Amazing.

Ray.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

raynipper said:


> Look out Don, more showers on the way. But after today all bright sun and Algarve weather again.
> 
> Gonna try the Sea Bass and Sardines in Armaco de Pera at Novo Almadrava. Looked good from the outside and now will see from whithin.
> 
> Ray.


 Ray,
The showers missed us, we had coffee at the Caramba, we sat there for an hour watching the world go. It was a very pleasant morning. We are back there this evening for dinner.

Managed to buy a Motorway toll card on line, so that's us sorted for the trip out of Portugal.

We must arranged another get together before you leave, the forecast looks fair for next week or so.

Don


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Don, any time you like. And anywhere as well. Just say.

Ray.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

raynipper said:


> OK Don, any time you like. And anywhere as well. Just say.
> 
> Ray.


Ray, we will meet you in Armaco for lunch. I'll check the forecast later in the week and then we can arrange a time and place. You will have to choose a café as we are not to familiar with the place.

We usually park near the Holiday Inn and walk along the seafront.

Don


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don Madge said:


> Ray, we will meet you in Armaco for lunch. I'll check the forecast later in the week and then we can arrange a time and place. You will have to choose a café as we are not to familiar with the place.
> We usually park near the Holiday Inn and walk along the seafront. Don


OK Don, will send you an 'e' with a few suggestions.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Blurry 'ell! Didn't know we had a dating section. >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We've got everything on here 

Now Im looking for a date 

Dark, sultry muscled 

Forget it I've got Barry 

Blond, sultry a bit overweight 

But what's not to love?

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Been seeing swallows around the Algarve over the last week or two. Which means you lucky lot back in the UK have only got six more months of winter until you can start enjoying autumn. >


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

randonneur said:


> We were in Lagos in January and went to Lazy Jacks restaurant on the Marina, had the most wonderful fish, ships & mushy peas, Apple crumble and custard and drinks all for the princely sum of 8 or 8.50 euros. Can recommend highly. Unfortunately we were only there for the day or we would have gone in again.


Glad you enjoyed it, but if I wa in Portugal I wouldn't be having a meal I ould have at home. Well except for the very rare full English lol


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The last few days have been lovely here

Not warm but sunny

Bulbs bursting into flower, daffs and snowdrops , crocus in bud

Spring is on the way at last

And nowhere does Spring better 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> The last few days have been lovely here
> 
> Not warm but sunny
> 
> ...


 I don't know about that, we toured the local mountains yesterday to see the almond blossom in all its glory. Imagine acre after acre of pink and white blossom as far as the eye can see, in full sunshine.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

greygit said:


> I don't know about that, we toured the local mountains yesterday to see the almond blossom in all its glory. Imagine acre after acre of pink and white blossom as far as the eye can see, in full sunshine.


 Brings back memories - so beautiful!  Shhshh don't tell anyone or else they will organise coach trips like the dutch bulb fields.


----------

